# Some molts and Pics



## pato_chacoana (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey all, I'd like to share some new pics






15 cm LS Brachypelma boehmei






P. formosa #1 (female? what do you think?)






P. formosa #2 (female? what do you think?)






Avicularia sp. ''peru purple''






Avicularia sp. ''peru purple''






Pamphobeteus nigricolor juvenile male






Pamphobeteus nigricolor juvenile male close up






Pamphobeteus nigricolor juvenile female in premolt, I'm waiting to see how beautiful she'll get 

best wishes,
Pato


----------



## moose35 (Mar 29, 2009)

great pics :clap: 

i love pamps

  moose


----------



## pato_chacoana (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank's Moose  Me too.  I can't wait for my girl to molt  

Pato


----------



## bamato (Mar 30, 2009)

Awesome picture of the Boehmei!  Really red!!  

The avic is cute too, hasn't grown into it's "colors" yet though


----------



## pato_chacoana (Apr 1, 2009)

*More pics*

Thank you   I love that girl...always looks great  

More pics:

1st instar Grammostola sp. chalcothrix (San Luis)







My big girl Theraphosa blondi molted a few days ago...she's looking beautiful as always  













her molt and ruler (inches)







Removing the molt...very itchy!!!







Haplopelma lividum dark form juvenile female (this girl is crazy hehe)

























Lasiodora parahybana female. She was really calm, don't know why hehe

























Acanthoscurria cordubensis







Acanthoscurria sp. musculosa from Formosa







Acanthoscurria sp. musculosa from Chaco







That's it for tonight  

Pato-


----------



## moose35 (Apr 1, 2009)

hey pato your blondi has got to be 15"     

those are some cool Acanthoscurria also.



    moose


----------



## pato_chacoana (Apr 1, 2009)

Hahaha, yes Moose! She now gained like 5''!!! but you'll have to wait 1 year until her next molt hehe 



Pato


----------



## _Lange (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm sooooo jealous of your female cobalt blue!!!! I want one sooooo bad!!!  ESPECIALLY DCF!! Nice pics:clap:


----------



## Koh_ (Apr 2, 2009)

ah im so jealous too. 
those Acanthoscurria makes me crazy...


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice Pato


----------

